# Medal Display Case



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I made this medal display case for my mother. My father was retired Army. He passed away in February. I ordered his medals and needed a way to organize them for my mother.

The case is finished and now I am working on the positioning and mounting of the medals.

Jack


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is really nice Jack and I am sure it will be appreciated and a great way to display those medals. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Jack, that is a nice display case you made for your Mom. What a loving son. Do you have a picture of your Dad in uniform? I think a pic of him in the middle of all those medals would be a nice touch.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very NICE!


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Corey, Dave & Joe,
I am going to include a picture and I am going to cut the SFC stripes from brass and include those too.

Jack


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jack,

My wife lost her father who was a WWII vet last Thanksgiving day and is trying to replace some of his missing metals in her display. First she wanted to tell you what a nice job you did and how very appropriate your thoughts are in putting together such a great tribute. She also would like to know your source of getting the replacement metals.

Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Medal Replacements*

Bob,
I contacted the following website, completed and sent the form.
I will tell you that, the form is received, you will be told that the timeframe is approximately 20 weeks. There is only one group of about 6-people that process all requests for the entire country.

Jack

Federal Benefits for Veterans and Dependents




Previous Page Military Medals and Records

Next Page


Index - List of chapters


Links to topics on this page:
Replacing Military Medals / Replacing Military Records / Correction of Military Records / Review of Discharges

Process For Replacing Military Medals
Medals awarded while in active service are issued by the individual military services if requested by veterans or their next of kin. Requests for replacement medals, decorations, and awards should be directed to the branch of the military in which the veteran served. However, for Air Force (including Army Air Corps) and Army veterans, the National Personnel Records Center (NPRC) verifies awards and forwards requests and verification to appropriate services.

Requests for replacement medals should be submitted on Standard Form 180, “Request Pertaining To Military Records,” which may be obtained at VA offices or the Internet at http://www.va.gov/vaforms/. Forms, addresses, and other information on requesting medals can be found on the Military Personnel Records section of NPRC’s website at http://www.archives.gov/st-louis/military-personnel/index.html. For questions, call Military Personnel Records at (314) 801-0800 or e-mail questions to: [email protected].

When requesting medals, type or clearly print the veteran’s full name, include the veteran’s branch of service, service number or Social Security number and provide the veteran’s exact or approximate dates of military service. The request must contain the signature of the veteran or next of kin if the veteran is deceased. If available, include a copy of the discharge or separation document, WDAGO Form 53-55 or DD Form 214.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Jack.... I have passed this on to her.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautifully designed and made Jack, simple and neat, you're mum will be very proud to display not only the medals, but the elegant cabinet that houses them.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work Jack. Your dad would be proud to have his medals displayed in that case.


----------

